
Subreddits have both too many rules and mods, which breeds corruption - winternett
I am a record label owner that publishes music to online streaming sites. My goal is to get as many people to hear our music as possible.<p>I understand that Reddit may not be intended for music promotion, but I also notice that a lot of music makes it to the front page, including indie music and it makes me wonder why a lot of other music doesn&#x27;t. Is the system corrupted? Are mods the ones who made the music that gets upvoted?<p>It seems like mods only let certain posts past the threshold for voting, where on Reddit, voting is presented as a &quot;quasi-democratic&quot; process. For example, if a candidate is prevented from ever making it to the primaries, they&#x27;ll never stand a chance to be elected, or even heard about, by the public.<p>I won&#x27;t name the specific subreddit (sub-forum) on reddit, but the majority of the posts I have tried to make to it get declined based on title formatting, and rules against promotion that seem to be selectively applied, even though I follow all the post rules and rarely post within the subreddit.<p>There are many other forums as well on reddit where posts get removed for silly reasons, which also creates a bit of unfairness in the overall outcome of what people see.<p>It&#x27;s extremely frustrating. Pretty much every independent music site I&#x27;ve been on since Mp3.Com turns into a Multi-Level-Marketing or other status scheme like Amway was back in the 80s. A lot of people don&#x27;t know that this is happening behind the curtain, and others simply don&#x27;t care, but this influences the entire future of how the Internet will be used in my opinion, and it also breeds corruption.<p>We still have yet to kill pop-ups, because evil people make the rules now. Fight the power.<p>My question is, why do subreddits have so many rules on posting if downvotes and moderators are there to prevent forum misuse?
======
winternett
Even my post on Reddit about this was removed due to some sort of rule... Oh
well, time to just turn off the PC. :\

++++

Your post was removed because it appears to be a witch hunt. Feel free to
repost without the subreddit link, username, or mentioning moderators. You can
also try sending us a modmail to see if we'll approve it anyway:

include the link to your submission when you contact us:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rant/comments/dq5lpx/subreddits_hav...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rant/comments/dq5lpx/subreddits_have_both_too_many_rules_and_mods/)

contact link:

[https://www.reddit.com/message/compose?to=%2Fr%2Frant](https://www.reddit.com/message/compose?to=%2Fr%2Frant)

I am a bot, and this action was performed automatically. Please contact the
moderators of this subreddit if you have any questions or concerns.

